# Be Nice!



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Is it so much for folks to be nice to each other on here. Just scanning through random posts that catch my eye and it never fails that you have someone who is new to prepping or maybe has an idea that they throw out only to have one person that acts like a jerk because they think they have everything figured out and if you dont, you dont belong in these forums. Isnt that why we are all here? To share ideas and ask questions about things we haven't a clue about? Prepping shouldn't be for only those who have been hunting and fishing and other general outdoor activities their whole lives. If a complete computer geek from the city whose outdoor activities is walking to the local Starbucks from his cubicle during lunch wakes up and realizes the truth and wants to prep for himself or his family, shouldn't he be as welcome as those who are experienced?
Sorry for the rant but shouldn't we want humanity to survive and come together during the most trying times?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do think that folks generally receive newcomers and their questions very well. With that said, newcomers should also learn to use the search function first to look to see if there are existing threads on their area in question and not just post a new thread about something that they can add to. Trolls do get irritating so newbs are better off being nice, but so are forum members as well.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes using the search function should be the go to but you and I both know it isnt always helpful. I read one where someone asked if something would be a good idea for a SHTF tool and one long timer here said something in the area of well obviously you don't have a clue so I'm done here for awhile. The guy was just trying to state why he thought it would be a good tool and wanted opinions. I may be making to much of this, I dont know.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

GHOST01 said:


> *I may be making to much of this*, I dont know.


Yes

Snowflakes won't last long here.

In SHTF get tough or die...


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

I realize that. But what about the newbs who want to go from snowflake to avalanche? Im not super in anyway but I can hold my own. I've been an aircraft mechanic for 11 years now and when I first started I asked a ton of questions and put it into practice. Same thing with prepping. Ask questions and go apply what you have learned. I've still got a long way to go in my preps and still ask alot of questions.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There are two areas where I see less than polite replies to a thread one is where a first post is pitching a silly prepped item that people don’t really want and that could be just a book or link to an ad filled blog or they are closet socialist or Democratic Party operatives pushing a leftist idiotic agenda.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I too have seen some attacks on new folks and I don't doubt maybe occasionally I've said some inappropriate things. Shit happens. The way I see it, that is the primary job of the moderators... to make us play nice. We can all help them to their job expeditiously by taking advantage of the little triangle underneath the posters post total. Assuming that works similar to other forums, it sends a report to the mods & admin. So if you see some unwarranted attack, report that post.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> I too have seen some attacks on new folks and I don't doubt maybe occasionally I've said some inappropriate things. Shit happens. The way I see it, that is the primary job of the moderators... to make us play nice. We can all help them to their job expeditiously by taking advantage of the little triangle underneath the posters post total. Assuming that works similar to other forums, it sends a report to the mods & admin. So if you see some unwarranted attack, report that post.


Yup. You'd know what I would like to see? I'd like to see new people welcomed and feel welcomed. If a new person is suspicious, report the post and explain why the new person is suspicious. That way all the mods will see it and start watching the member.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

GHOST01 said:


> I realize that. But what about the newbs who want to go from snowflake to avalanche?.......


They've got to want to stop being snowflakes. If they run away like scared little girls from a toad or frog, then they just ain't gonna make it. Here, or after SHTF. The first step is theirs alone to take. We can't make them into something they don't want to be.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah and I know I've probably asked about a prep item that may be stupid and wanted to get peoples opinions on it. I think it was the gear pods I think. I understand what you guys are saying too. Im just talking about a little self regulation in what we say to people. I had this young guy in my A&P school, barely a year out of high school, hadn't a clue about any of it. Most thought he was an idiot. I tutored him quite a bit and wasn't a douchebag to him and he went on to get his A&P. Its all in how you talk to people. You dont want them to feel like idiots or they will just give up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> They've got to want to stop being snowflakes. If they run away like scared little girls from a toad or frog, then they just ain't gonna make it. Here, or after SHTF. The first step is theirs alone to take. We can't make them into something they don't want to be.


There is a difference between civility and surviving bad times.
Matter of fact, civility might help.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> There is a difference between civility and surviving bad times.
> Matter of fact, civility might help.


Civility in SHTF would be seen as weakness.
people are ruthless as it is while the power is still turned on.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The single most important thing I’ve learned here and on OTP, if you want to be excepted into the fold, you better have a thick skin, a little ribbing now and then doesn’t hurt anyone, it will usually bring out who they really are, after all, all of us here do want to know each other, that is a part of sharing information, if you can’t trust the one sharing information, then what good is it? I’ve been whacked a few times, do I get pissed? Yes, I’ll leave for a day or two, think about it, but I always come back for more. You have to get through the chaff to find the grain.....just my two cents.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Civility in SHTF would be seen as weakness.


Lack of civility would make this weak-looking man see one as being a threat and I would preemptively respond. Car salesman "civility" would make me assume the individual is a snake. We know how to handle snakes, right?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> There is a difference between civility and surviving bad times.
> Matter of fact, civility might help.


Problem is, some snowflakes don't recognize civility when they see it.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> They've got to want to stop being snowflakes. If they run away like scared little girls from a toad or frog, then they just ain't gonna make it. Here, or after SHTF. The first step is theirs alone to take. We can't make them into something they don't want to be.


Just my .02 cents worth. Every board is plagued by simple facts:

1) New people may come here and ask a question that was just asked and answered a week or two ago in another form. No need to get frustrated by that

2) While moderators are supposed to play the part of referee, they have their own personal biases as well. Remember the Golden Rule and you might avoid them most of the time - and another thing I'd like to offer along those lines: "_He that answereth a matter before he heareth it, it is folly and shame unto him_." Proverbs 18: 13

So, don't assume and don't make allegations just because someone said something you thought you disagreed with or you need more information to make the allegation

3) I have the disadvantage of having a couple of years on me - and I existed before the Internet. What some of you say to each other are things we used to say to people in order to provoke them and pick a fight with them. In the past, I would respond accordingly on the Internet. If I think someone wants a face to face with me, I make it plain that all they have to do is tell me to name the time and the place.

That never works out good. The people who have mastered Internet provocation have gotten mods to agree with them that accepting a challenge when someone goes overboard with the insults and allegations are within the rules, but defending yourself is somehow a threat

4) I encourage all of you to ask questions. If you feel like making an insult or calling someone a name.... or accusing them of something, don't do it. Ask questions so that you get clarification

5) If someone starts out with a false allegation about you, it is an admission on their part that they are the ignorant one and / or want a confrontation with you. AND they know they have friends in the right places who will come to their aid when you make them look bad . I had a guy make several posts about an idea I had on this board. He never read past my first post and had a dozen false allegations that I had debunked and refuted. I finally thanked him for making up his mind without considering reading my posts. He never responded to that... which told people of average intelligence that the guy was posting in total ignorance

6) If someone here does not believe what another poster has to say, you might want to investigate about their qualifications. If the people who used to be the patriots and constitutionalists of my era were still around, you might benefit from their experience. They were not brought down by the left, but by the right - the movements that have a horrible track record (as witnessed by the millions of uneducated kids in school marching against the Second Amendment)

7) As Benjamin Franklin once quipped (and I'm paraphrasing): We can stick together or hang separately.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

All true. But those experienced should help to turn the weaknesses into strengths. If we are going to survive a truly horrible SHTF scenario, shouldn't we stick together and grow the prepper community? Think about the years to come after shtf. People are going to work to bring things back, power grid, law and order. We will need people who were experts in their fields to restore what we lost. General contractors, electricians, mechanics, engineers, doctors and teachers.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Thing is, we seem to have way too many new folks with just plain ole odd posts. Here is one from today.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...steading-why-matters-how-get-started-now.html

What the heck is this guy wanting? I have no clue . Easy to see how some here might rip into him.

Thing is, most of us serious preppers are old farts, beat down by life experiences, trusting of no one and rather grouchy. Good traits for surviving a crisis... not such good traits for putting up with idiots. Thus the need for moderators.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I say stupid things all the time. At least according to my wife. And occasionally I am lazy and don’t use the search feature to its fullest extent. Civility is a two way street weather it’s electronic or real life. We all know people that say tell me the truth and when you do they get ticked off. Most people here are helpful. Everyone can be a butthole now and then. That includes family and friends as well as this community.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Yup. You'd know what I would like to see? I'd like to see new people welcomed and feel welcomed. If a new person is suspicious, report the post and explain why the new person is suspicious. That way all the mods will see it and start watching the member.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe some forums will not publish a new member's first few posts until approved by a moderator. I understand the work that entails but one would think it could help teach new members what is appropriate or not... before they get run off by some old grouch here.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

I see that one being the butt end of some jokes but the ones who really want to learn things or a more efficient way of doing them that someone else has done are good reasons for asking questions. I'll use myself as an example because it has happened to me. Because I currently live very far from my BOL because of financial constraints and finding work in the area, I would need a ton of maps to navigate my way there. I had an idea for using a tablet to store all of my info, maps, instructions for the family, and alot of books on survival, ranging from edible plants, first aid to map and compass and shelter building. Keep that along with solar chargers, batteries and comms in a faraday cage. Several people disagreed with me and called me clueless. My point was there is no way you are going to carry paper copies of that much info. You do your best to learn what you can. Use the tablet and if it fails you still have your papers to fall back on. Im only 41 but I've seen and done alot. I was in the boy scouts for ten years but do i remember everything, no. I didn't see the need to be ripped on for asking a legitimate question. I have some messed up circumstances that don't allow me to have my BOL close by or be armed to the teeth to defend myself and family and stockpiled supplies. People are quick to say stuff to you when they are experienced, good and bad.


----------



## GHOST01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyway I apologize for dragging this out. Thank you for all your guys thoughts and a great discussion. God bless!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I totally agree that it costs nothing to be nice to people. 
Now, if an individual abuses my "nice" attitude then that attitude changes.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe some forums will not publish a new member's first few posts until approved by a moderator. I understand the work that entails but one would think it could help teach new members what is appropriate or not... before they get run off by some old grouch here.


Hey, quit calling me a grouch, now I have to go to my safe place, maybe I'll have a tide pod or two


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

******* said:


> Thing is, we seem to have way too many new folks with just plain ole odd posts. Here is one from today.
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...steading-why-matters-how-get-started-now.html
> 
> What the heck is this guy wanting? I have no clue . Easy to see how some here might rip into him.
> ...


Good example. Being as how Im known as one of the pillars of civility, I had to read that post twice, because it started off sounding like a plug for a book or website.
Then I realized that the poor guy is asking poorly phrased (to us) question, but appeared to be a legitimate question. Like you, I wasnt quite sure how to respond, and I saw no reason to grab the torch and pitchfork.

Then again, I survived the abuse and flogging upon my initial arrival, and y'all see what you got for your troubles.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Then again, I survived the abuse and flogging upon my initial arrival, and y'all see what you got for your troubles.


Well, that explains that.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Dear @MountainGirl:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

GHOST01 said:


> I realize that. But what about the newbs who want to go from snowflake to avalanche? Im not super in anyway but I can hold my own. I've been an aircraft mechanic for 11 years now and when I first started I asked a ton of questions and put it into practice. Same thing with prepping. Ask questions and go apply what you have learned. I've still got a long way to go in my preps and still ask alot of questions.


 Well then we help them along. Over all we do a pretty good job with the new folks. Of course in most cases we can spot a fake in one post by 3rd we know for sure.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe some forums will not publish a new member's first few posts until approved by a moderator. I understand the work that entails but one would think it could help teach new members what is appropriate or not... before they get run off by some old grouch here.


That does it I have had enough .... first I have been called an idiot today and now an old grouch!

Here is all I know, for a long time we have had a vetting ritual here for newcomers who make too big a splash right out of the gate. I knew this when I first posted because I read for a year and half before jumping in, nonetheless over 9600 posts ago I got into a little squirmish on my intro post and got a PM from Denton telling me to watch my topic direction a bit. It would appear I survived my initiation and stuck around. Never got butt hurt either.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

GHOST01 said:


> Is it so much for folks to be nice to each other on here. Just scanning through random posts that catch my eye and it never fails that you have someone who is new to prepping or maybe has an idea that they throw out only to have one person that acts like a jerk because they think they have everything figured out and if you dont, you dont belong in these forums. Isnt that why we are all here? To share ideas and ask questions about things we haven't a clue about? Prepping shouldn't be for only those who have been hunting and fishing and other general outdoor activities their whole lives. If a complete computer geek from the city whose outdoor activities is walking to the local Starbucks from his cubicle during lunch wakes up and realizes the truth and wants to prep for himself or his family, shouldn't he be as welcome as those who are experienced?
> Sorry for the rant but shouldn't we want humanity to survive and come together during the most trying times?


Sounding like a Bernie Sanders speech. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

GHOST01 said:


> Is it so much for folks to be nice to each other on here. Just scanning through random posts that catch my eye and it never fails that you have someone who is new to prepping or maybe has an idea that they throw out only to have one person that acts like a jerk because they think they have everything figured out and if you dont, you dont belong in these forums. Isnt that why we are all here? To share ideas and ask questions about things we haven't a clue about? Prepping shouldn't be for only those who have been hunting and fishing and other general outdoor activities their whole lives. If a complete computer geek from the city whose outdoor activities is walking to the local Starbucks from his cubicle during lunch wakes up and realizes the truth and wants to prep for himself or his family, shouldn't he be as welcome as those who are experienced?
> Sorry for the rant but shouldn't we want humanity to survive and come together during the most trying times?


Go screw yourself.

I'm kidding....I'm just kidding.:devil::vs_box::vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Beats me, huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 73137


----------

